# Totem Tree Stand Carrier



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking for a better way to carry wingers ( full size GU) on a 4-wheeler. Has anyone used one of these? http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/26680/atv-totem-atv-totem-treestand-carrier-reviews/reviews.htm Are there other designs that work better?


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I haven't tried one for wingers, but i have wondered the same as you how well it might work.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Guess it depends on how many wingers you have. Says those hooks are 6 inches deep, so could only fit so many in there. I have been keeping my eye out for the best type of rack for them. Right now we just throw them across the back with a bungee.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Years ago we used a bicycle carrier that fit into a Reese hitch


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm using a treestand carrier, but not that one. I can only carry 3 wingers at a time to the field with it. I like it better than throwing them on the back.


----------

